# What breed am I?



## Fraser123 (Aug 5, 2014)

Does anyone have any idea why breed this bantam pullet is?









Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## bigbasschad (Aug 27, 2014)

Copper Maran maybe??


----------



## Fraser123 (Aug 5, 2014)

Yes the one behind is a black copper maran but I'm unsure of the pullet in the front..... Hmmmmm


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Maybe a Welsummer???


----------



## littlelimabean (Oct 21, 2014)

I wish I knew what she was. She is super cute though!


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

It might be a maran? Not sure


----------



## Fraser123 (Aug 5, 2014)

Someone said Sebright game hen cross...she is quite small for her age 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Alexia15 (Jan 18, 2015)

She is very cute. I've seen chickens like her before, can't think of the name. Though possibly a partridge something? Not a well summer cause she looks nothing like my ones!


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

The one in front is pencilled, not partridge. Similar pattern but different all the same. She could be anything. I have a couple Easter Eggers that look a bit like her.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

I vote Seabright/Marans mix


----------



## sarah1982 (Feb 23, 2015)

Its easy its a seabright/dorking its a sorbring


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum Sara micheal quimby


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

There is no Dorking in that bird, I'd put money on it.


----------



## sarah1982 (Feb 23, 2015)

$oh really $


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum Sara micheal quimby


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Yep, nothing there that would suggest Dorking, sorry to say.

Sebright cross, maybe. The outline is certainly indicative of that influence.


----------

